# Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir im Oktober 2006 uns was eigenes angeschafft haben und umziehen mussten , hieß es Teich Nummer eins zuschütten und wieder von vorne anfangen.

Hier Bilder vom ersten Teich :

Liebe Grüße

Dieter und Manuela


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Nach langen Überlegungen ( und die dauerten wirklich sehr lange ) , haben wir uns entschieden einen etwas größeren Teich zu bauen.

Da der Platz den wir uns hier dafür ausgesucht hatten , belegt war mit drei sehr hohen Tannen , mussten die natürlich erst weg.

Nun kam uns da zu Gute das unsere Tochter bei der Jugend - THW ist .

Es wurde gleich ein Einsatz geplant um die Tannen zu fällen.

Hier ein paar Bilder :

Liebe Grüße

Dieter und Manuela


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

hallo dieter!

ich seh nix    

hast du die bilder vergessen?


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hier die Bilder :


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und weitere


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

es geht weiter:


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und weiter


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Dann wurde endlich angefangen zu baggern:


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und gebaggert......


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Es folgte wieder eine lange Zeit des überlegens , aber dann waren wir uns endlich einig 2 Bodenplatten machen zu lassen:


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

noch mehr Bilder ......


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Und da die lieben Bauarbeiter so schnell und fleißig sind dürfen Sie gleich die Filterkammer mitmachen.

Diese wird zur Zeit eingeschalt was sehr aufwendig ist.

Bilder hierzu folgen heute.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Bau der Filterkammern


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Filterkammern Teil 2


----------



## Dieter62 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

So hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Bodenabläufen und die einzelnen Schmutzwasserrohre von der Filterkammer.


----------



## Dieter62 (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo
heute war wieder die große Betonpumpe hier und hat 11,5qm gepumpt für den Filter, der morgen schon wieder ausgeschalt wird.
Ein paar Bilder von heute.


----------



## Dieter62 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo 
die arbeiten an meiner Filterkammer sind jetzt auch fertig,hier sind neue Bilder von heute.


----------



## Dieter62 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

weiter gehts


----------



## rainthanner (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Dieter, 


sieht klasse aus. 

Um die bisher geleistete Arbeit beneide ich euch nicht wirklich.  

Wie wird die Filterung bestückt werden? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Servus Dieter,
wirklich tolle Arbeit! 

Kannst du noch mehr zum Filter und Technik schreiben? Bitte!

Frohes schaffen noch, achso und wenn ihr fertig seit dann macht bei mir weiter!


----------



## Dieter62 (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Reiner und Herbi
ich habe mal eingezeichnet wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Dieter62 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

heute war es endlich soweit  Roman , Rene und Peter sind angekommen.

Und die Burschen sind so schnell und fleißig heut gewesen das ich das euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Hier ein paar Bilder:


Zuerst wurden wieder Steine und Eisen geliefert


----------



## Dieter62 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Dann ging es zur Sache.

Es hieß Zelt aufbauen aber leider hielten sich nur zwei daran , denn Roman und ich hatten noch viel zu besprechen.


----------



## Dieter62 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Die Jungs waren so schnell im Aufbauen , aber seht selbst:


----------



## Dieter62 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Nur der Roman der versteckte sich hinter den Steinen  und wartete  bis alles fertig war.

Also ging ich den beiden zur Hand


----------



## Dieter62 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Leider gab es auch für uns eine böse Überraschung.

Denn unsere vorarbeiten waren nicht so toll , Rene und Peter haben damit angefangen unsere gemachten Fehler wieder zu richten.

Es musste der Beton für weitere Bodenabläufe aufgestämmt werden.


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Was ist denn mit den Bodenabläufen?


----------



## Manu79 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Dieter, laß dich nicht lumpen...wie ging es weiter...warum weitere Bodenabläufe?


----------



## Dieter62 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Tag 2

Trotz starkem Regen die Jungs von der Firma TBG waren nicht zu halten.

Heute wurde wieder viel gearbeitet und wir kommen dem Ziel immer näher.


----------



## Dieter62 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und weiter


aber der Rene war irgendwie Kamerascheu


----------



## Dieter62 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

die ersten Rohre wurden heut auch verlegt


----------



## Dieter62 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

die erste Steinreihe wurde gesetzt und dann standen Sie im Nebel


----------



## koi1000 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Manuel,

zur kontinuierlichen Nahrungsversorgung der Filterbakterien, benötigt der Filterkreislauf eine entsprechende Durchflussrate. Hierzu ist insbesondere bei Gravitationsanlagen, ein ausreichender Volumenstrom maßgeblich. Bei einem Teich mit einem Volumen von ca. 80.000 Liter, ist bei den beiden vorhandenen Rohren (DN 100) für die Bodenabläufe der Durchfluss zu gering. 

Die Querschnittsfläche eines 110 KG Rohrs (Innendurchmesser 100) beträgt 0,00785m². Multipliziert man diese mit der Fließgeschwindigkeit von 0,5 m/s, erhält man einen Volumenstrom von 0,003925 m³/s.
Auf eine Stunde gerechnet sind dies 14,13m³. Wird nun noch der Reibungswiderstand sämtlicher Formteile wie Winkel, Bögen, Zugschieber und die Länge der Leitungen berücksichtigt, dezimiert selbst bei voll geöffnetem Zugschieber der tatsächliche Durchfluss nochmals erheblich.

Ein falsch geplantes Rohleitungssystem führt zu erheblichen Einbusen an Förderleistung sowie einem hohen Energieaufwand!

Grüße, Roman


----------



## Manuela (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Roman , 

Siehst dafür haben wir ja dich und deine Jungs damit jetzt nichts mehr schief gehen kann.

Jetzt wird dank Euch alles gut und wunderschön.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Dieter62 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo
ich habe heute bei dem schönen Wetter noch mal Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Dieter62 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und noch ein paar


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

das zelt kenn ich doch und die jungs auch HAHA.

bei den jungs seid ihr sicher in guten händen.

haltet uns schön auf dem Laufenden

unser Projekt ist jetzt mal fürs erste abgeschlossen.

ciao lucas


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

ohje 

Na,- das war so bestimmt nicht gedacht und geplant.

Wieviele Bodenabläufe wurden denn noch gelegt?

Ich fluch für eich gerne mit;- ........ ße:


----------



## herbi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> ohje
> 
> Ich fluch für eich gerne mit;- ........ ße:


  

Kannst du Bayerisch??     


Aber richtig würds heißen:

I fluach gern via eich mid!


----------



## guenter (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Manu und Dieter,

Das ist ja "Irre" was ihr da macht. Ich wünsche euch, das es jetzt klappt

und die Koi bald einziehen können.


----------



## herbi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Servus Manu und Dieter,

wünsche euch auch viel Glück mit der neuen Firma.

Bin direkt neidisch auf euch und lucs, das ihr so ne tolle Firma an Land ziehen konntet.


----------



## Kazenom (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Dieter,

halte uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden (Bilder)

Grüsse

Der Frank


----------



## Manuela (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				Kazenom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> halte uns doch bitte auf dem laufenden (Bilder)
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,

Schade das Du nicht mitgekommen bist , könnten jede Hand gebrauchen.

Bilder kommen gleich.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo ,

so das Wochende war vorbei und die Jungs von der Firme TBG sind wieder voller Tatendrang hier eingetroffen.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke was gestern alles gemacht wurde.


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Am Abend kam der Chef, Roman persönlich vorbei um zu besprechen wie denn nun die Rohre morgen verlegt werden sollten.

Einig war man sich  nicht, wegen der Mauer zur Flachwasserzone , denn meiner Frau hat es so nicht gefallen.

Aber wenn 4 Mann auf eine Frau einreden , dann gibt diese irgentwann klein bei.


----------



## Kazenom (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

hallo Dieter und Manuela,

vielen Dank für die Bilder, hoffe es kommen noch viele!
Schöne Grüse von mir an die Jungs.

Grüsse

Der Frank


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Dann kam gestern Abend auch noch der Maurer - und Betonbaumeister Klemens Clausmeier der die Betonarbeiten überwachen sollte.

Das war dann meiner Frau doch zu viel mit mir zusammen 5 Männer im Haus , nein da fing sie an zu streiken und meinte einer müsste wieder nach Hause fahren.

Und dann war es der Roman den sie nach Hause schickte.

Und heute in der früh ging es dann wieder weiter , Mauer aufstellen , Eisen schneiden und auf die Pumpe warten.


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und weiter.........


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Und dann war die Pumpe endlich da und los ging es ........


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und weiter.....


----------



## karpfenalex (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Dieter

Macht weiter so es wird ein GOILLLLERR  Teich !!

Die Jungs haben was drauf.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## rainthanner (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

find ich auch, 


wird richtig prima.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Alles wird gut (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Meine Armut kotzt mich an


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

hier noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Dieter62 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Und so sah es am Ende des heutigen Tages aus.


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

hallo dieter und manu,

da bin ich ja wirklich am     und ich meine nicht die arbeiter...

der wird ja mal richtig   

den teich will ich aber mal live sehen wenn alles fertig ist.

ich glaube, da müssen wir euch irgendwann mal überfallen......  

lg
holger und katja


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

hallo

schöne baustelle  

doch eine frage stelle ich mir nachdem ich die fotos angeschaut habe.

sind alle drei bodenabläufe an ein 110er kg rohr angeschlossen???und geht dann zum filter???sieht auf den fotos so aus.
oder geht jeder bodenablauf mit einem eigenem rohr zum filter?

was für einen durchmesser hat das kg rohr---filerzulauf-absetzkammer---was aus der filterkammer rausgugt???


----------



## Manuela (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				GERMAN-LOBO schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> schöne baustelle
> 
> ...




Hallo Bernhard,

Jeder Bodenablauf hat ein 110 kg Rohr .

Die Filterzuläufe sind alle im Drurchmesser 110

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

hallo

auf diesem foto sehe ich nur ein kg rohr zur absetzkammer.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/11080&d=1177533851

normal müsten da aber 4 sein.3xbodenablauf..1xskimmer.
oder habt ihr das noch nachträglich geändert??


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hi ihr beiden,

echt klasse Doku. Ich bin echt beeindruckt wie toll das aussieht.
Bin schon gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dieter62 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Tag der Rohre Teil 1


----------



## Dieter62 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute......

Edit by Thorsten


----------



## herbi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Servus ihr beiden,

suuuupppeeeerrrrr!!

Aber bitte erklärt mir doch mal die sechseckige Säule , welche Funktion hat diese?? Oder hab ich was überlesen??

Weiter so! Ich bin Stolz auf Euch !!


----------



## Dieter62 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Servus ihr beiden,
> 
> suuuupppeeeerrrrr!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Herbi,

Die Säule die du da siehst das gibt später mal eine Insel.

Und wir sind stolz auf die Firma!!


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Ixh sag nix, da ich die Doku nicht stören will.

Allerdings gucke ich begeistert zu


----------



## Manuela (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Ixh sag nix, da ich die Doku nicht stören will.
> 
> Allerdings gucke ich begeistert zu



Hallo Thomas,

störst doch nicht.

Würde mich freuen wenn du was schreibst.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				Dieter62 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herbi,
> 
> Die Säule die du da siehst das gibt später mal eine Insel.
> 
> Und wir sind stolz auf die Firma!!



Wie, was
hat Herbi den Plan nicht bekommen?  

@Manela & Dieter;
stellt den doch mal ein, damit sich alle ein Bild davon machen können.

...
Der Fortschritt sieht toll aus.
Wie am Telefon gesagt, mich würde doch einmal interessieren, wo so in ca. die Preisklasse liegt :


----------



## Manuela (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Thomas,

Die Preise kannst Du direkt bei der Firma erfragen.

Denn es ist ja bei jedem Teichbau verschieden.

Kommt ja immer darauf an , wie groß soll er sein , wie hättest Du gern die Außengestaltung und hilfst Du auch selber mit ..... und so weiter.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

ouh ja das is typische romanarbeit hehe. erkennt man sofort. sieht schon wieder sehr geil aus hehe. also was er da aus dem anfangs 4eckigen betonloch gezaubert hat is schon faszinierend.
macht weiter mit der doku und den bildern



ciao lucas


----------



## Mühle (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Manu, hallo Dieter,

es sieht einfach spitzenmäßig aus  .

Schön, daß jetzt alles klappt mit dieser Firma. Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## WERNER 02 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hey Manu/Dieter

Bin gerade mal wieder dabei euren Beitrag über eurenTeichbau zu lesen. Aber etwas ist komisch,- kann es sein das hier einige Bilderchen fehlen ??!! 
Wenn ja,warum ??!!
Ist dann aber schon Mist, erst recht wenn man weiß das es da noch mehr Bilderchen gibbet und ihr uns etwas vorenthalten tut.  Das verzeih ich euch nie !! 
IHR BANAUSEN !! 

Gruß
Werner
Der jetzt Frustessen geht!!


----------



## Thorsten (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hi Werner,

ich habe die Bilder teilweise gelöscht. 
Dafür gibt es einen Grund, den muss aber nicht jeder wissen   

Manu wird neue Bilder einstellen, also keine Panik.


----------



## koi1000 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

wie Ihr bereits feststellen konntet, fehlen in der Dokumentation von Manu und Dieter ein paar Bilder. :crazy:  :

Der Grund hierfür ist eine vorangegangene Diskussion zwischen den Moderatoren Thorsten und Joachim mit einem unserer Mitarbeiter. Es kristallisierte sich heraus, dass ein Entfernen der Bilder die beste Lösung ist um möglichen Konsequenzen aus dem Wege zu gehen.  

Um die Dokumentation weiterhin in einem konstruktiven Rahmen gestalten zu können, habe ich mit Manu und Dieter abgesprochen, keine Bilder des betreffenden Mitarbeiters mehr einzustellen. :  :__ nase: 

Ich bedaure die Fehlinterpretationen unseres Tankteufels und hoffe, dass die Beiden weiterhin in gewohnter Weise die Fortschritte zum Verlauf der Arbeiten dokumentieren.   

Grüße, Roman


----------



## Dieter62 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hy
so nun ist das mit den Bildern alles klar, und ich kann wieder Bilder hir rein machen. 
So sieht es jetzt aus:


----------



## Dieter62 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Noch mal


----------



## Dieter62 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Und noch mal


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hi Dieter,

schön das Du wieder Pic´s hochlädst.

Ich schau mal, ob ich in den nächsten Tagen Zeit finde und diese dann wieder zuordne.

Kann aber etwas dauern....


----------



## Dieter62 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

andere pumpen das Wasser in den Teich und wir pumpen es aus dem Teich.

Leider werden wir hier Wetterbedingt zum Baustopp gezwungen.

Aber seht selbst:


----------



## rainthanner (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hallo Dieter, 

auch das Wetter wird sicher bald besser.  

Kopf hoch, ihr baut da einen super Teich.  


Freu mich immer, wenns bei euch wieder weiter geht. 


Gruß rainer


----------



## Dieter62 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

So ein verrückter Tag.

Heute kamen wir erst spät nachmittags nach Hause und wir dachten wir können uns ein wenig ausruhen und dann stand die Kernbohrungsfirma vor der Tür.

Nun sind die Löcher gemacht und es kann weiter gehen.


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hi Dieter

Darf ich mal frech fragen was dich diese Kernbohrungen gekostet haben ??!!

Ist immer gut sowas zu wissen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dieter62 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter
> 
> Darf ich mal frech fragen was dich diese Kernbohrungen gekostet haben ??!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,

alles kompl. mit Mwst kamen die 6 Bohrungen 242 Euro.


----------



## Dieter62 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Heute ging es weiter , leider nur langsam da der böse Thorsten nicht zum helfen kam.

Die Bodenabläufe wurden zugemacht und in der Flachwasserzone wurden die Wände verputzt und mit einer Rundung versehen.


----------



## Dieter62 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

und weiter


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hi Dieter,

warum müssen den die Wände verputzt werden?
Soll der Teich mit GFK oder mit Dichtschlämme bearbeitet werden?

Wahrscheinlich sind die Kanten zu groß oder?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*

Hey Heiko

Warum spachtelst du denn vor dem Tapezieren ??!! 
Und eben aus demselben Grund verputzt man die Wände im Filter oder Teich.
Das Ganze hat eher die Funktion einer Ausgleichmasse. 

Gruß
Werner
Der allerdings ne Hütte auch etwas anderst verputzen würde.


----------



## Dieter62 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Dieter,
> 
> warum müssen den die Wände verputzt werden?
> Soll der Teich mit GFK oder mit Dichtschlämme bearbeitet werden?
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

damit der Teich laminiert werden kann müssen die Stöße von den Steinen geschlossen werden.

Die Ecken habe ich abgerundet damit  der Teich / Becken nicht zu eckig wird.


----------



## guenter (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo Dieter,

kann nur sagen  

das dauert ja noch 4 wochen, oder?

Viel Glück und den Erfolg den ihr erwartet.

Lasst euch von keinen reinreden, auch nicht von Maxwell!


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



			
				guenter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> kann nur sagen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das drum herum wird wohl noch länger wie 4 Wochen dauern.

Aber das die Koi endlich in´s Wasser können , ich denke das wird noch 2 Wochen dauern , denn das Wetter spielt bei uns nicht mit , die nächsten 2 Tage wieder nur schwere Gewitter gemeldet.

Dieter wird schon langsam nervös.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## sigfra (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo Manuela...


Dieter soll nicht nervös werden... er soll weiterarbeiten... 
damit wir wieder Bilder sehen... er kann doch mit Regenschirm arbeiten... oder etwa nicht...   :


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manuela...
> 
> 
> Dieter soll nicht nervös werden... er soll weiterarbeiten...
> damit wir wieder Bilder sehen... er kann doch mit Regenschirm arbeiten... oder etwa nicht...   :




und ich soll den Schirm halten , oder wie.: 

Man kann ja nicht laminieren bei dem Wetter , das ist ja das Problem.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## sigfra (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



			
				Manuela schrieb:
			
		

> und ich soll den Schirm halten , oder wie.:




Hallo...

ja ... das wär doch mal die Idee....  

... aber nicht vergessen, Bilder zu machen.... gelle...


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



> und ich soll den Schirm halten , oder wie.



Hi Manu

Genau das sollste machen , ein bißchen Regen schadet dir Giftzwerg bestimmt nicht!! : 
Dieter kann jede Hilfe ( inclusive Pflaster -  Mundverschluß für dich) gebrauchen.
Sag ihm aber,- ne eingesteckte Kamera, die nützt aber nur was,wenn man sie auch
verwendet. Nicht das es wieder wie das letzte Mal gehandhabt wird. Spazierentragen kann er anderes !!! 

Gruß
Werner
Der ab sofort im Urlaub iss!!


----------



## Heiko H. (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hi ihr beiden,

ich drücke euch beide Daumen, dass es mit dem Wetter mal besser wird und ihr nach Herzenswünschen euren Teich weiter bauen könnt.
Schließlich wollen wir sehen wie es weiter geht.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manuela (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr beiden,
> 
> ich drücke euch beide Daumen, dass es mit dem Wetter mal besser wird und ihr nach Herzenswünschen euren Teich weiter bauen könnt.
> Schließlich wollen wir sehen wie es weiter geht.
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

schau mal unter www.wetter.de und gib 34281 ein , ich könnt nur noch 


Liebe Grüße 

Manuela


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hi Manu

Nich  !!! Artig sein, dann klappt es auch mit dem Wetter !!
Was sagt eigentlich eure Montagetruppe zu diesem Wetterchen??!! Können dann doch auch nur das Nötigste tun. Oder sie stellen über euren Teich ein größeres Partyzelt, und schon kann das Wetter euch mal....   

Gruß
Werner
Der hier sagt, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter,- es sei denn man hätte es gerne!!:


----------



## Heiko H. (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hi Manu,

dann schau mal unter www.wetter.com und geben deine PLZ ein: 
Und schon kannst du bis Samstag bauen 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Manuela (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



			
				Heiko H. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Manu,
> 
> dann schau mal unter www.wetter.com und geben deine PLZ ein:
> Und schon kannst du bis Samstag bauen
> ...



und was stimmt jetzt ? 

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## sigfra (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo zusammen...

schweinbar ist in Nordhessen ein Feiertag...  

... oder wie soll man sich erklären, das keine weiteren Berichte geschweige denn Bilder kommen... schon etwas seltsam...    

na ja... dann warten wir eben mal wieder...:beeten:


----------



## Manuela (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo Frank,

nee Feiertag ist erst am Donnerstag1 

Bilder kommen bald wieder , last Euch überraschen. 



Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## WERNER 02 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hi Manu


Au ja!!! Ich liebe Überraschungen der besonderen Art.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dieter62 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo 
habe schon lange nix mehr hir geschrieben,  ich bin zur Zeit am Arbeitsraum verfüllen  und die Rohre sind alle bis in den Filter gelegt.


----------



## sigfra (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo Dieter.. Manuela...

fein... das die Rohre verlegt sind... ...

aber wo sind die Bilder...  

ihr hattet ja nun wieder ein paar Tage Zeit, weiter zu machen.. gelle...


----------



## Kazenom (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Halli Hallo,

omg, wo bleiben die Bilder!!!

Gruß

Der Frank


----------



## Kazenom (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

hm..... kommt hier noch was???

Der Frank


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Huhu,
wir wollen Bilder seh´n wir wollen Bilder seh´n, wir wolln wir wolln, wir wollen Bilder seh´n.
Ich denke ich habs passend ausgedrückt 
lg


----------



## sigfra (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo...

vielleicht haben sie ja die Digicam mit einlaminiert...  

oder unter der Folie liegenlassen...  

... dann sieht es natürlich schlecht aus mit Bildern...


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

hallo
warum berichtet den keiner mehr?
habe das immer gelesen und warte auch auf neue bilder.
liebe grüße maja


----------



## Manuela (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo zusammen , hallo Thorsten,

Hier hat sich nicht viel getan , deswegen auch keine Bilder mehr.

Da ich nun auch wieder in Schichten arbeite , ist auch kaum Zeit dafür.

Auch wenn der Computer online ist , bin ich es aber nicht , denn der PC ist den ganzen Tag an.

Wenn es hier wieder was zu berichten gibt dann mache ich das auch.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## sigfra (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo ihr Teichbauer...

was ist los...   ... keine Lust mehr ??? ... wir warten immer noch auf neue Bilder und Berichte, wie es weitergeht... :beeten:  

es hat ja nicht die ganze Zeit geregnet...  ... 

also her mit den Neuigkeiten.... in Buchstabenform und bildlich....


----------



## Kazenom (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Ich weis hier kommt nichts mehr, gab da einige probleme!

kann getrost geschlossen werden.

Gruß

Der Frank


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

  

Manuela und Dieter "gesperrt"   

"wieso,weshalb,warum ?
 wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm."


----------



## sigfra (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



			
				Kazenom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis hier kommt nichts mehr, gab da einige probleme!
> 
> kann getrost geschlossen werden.




Hallo....


das würde ich jetzt aber auch gerne wissen... warum da nichts mehr kommen soll bzw. die 2 gesperrt sein sollen.... 

also los... lass es raus... nicht nur gackern... sondern auch legen... ...


----------



## sigfra (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo zusammen... auch unsere lieben Mod`s  sind gemeint... 

was ist denn wieder los... ??? warum wurden denn die 2 gesperrt ?... oder ist was vorgefallen, was wir nicht wissen dürfen ? ... 

... jetzt klärt uns endlich auf.... :beeten:  :beeten:


----------



## sigfra (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hallo...

ich bin ja nicht neugierig... 

aber warum antwortet denn keiner ...


----------



## herbi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Servus Mods,

ich schliesse mich dem Frank an!

Ein paar klärende Worte täten Gut !   


Danke !


----------



## Thomas_H (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Bitte hört auf !!!

Es gibt Gründe und die gehören hier nicht hin.
Sie würden unser Hobby Forum zerstören.

Das möchten wir nicht.


----------



## sigfra (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Gründe und die gehören hier nicht hin.
> Sie würden unser Hobby Forum zerstören.
> 
> Das möchten wir nicht.




Hallo Thomas...

das versteh ich jetzt aber nicht so ganz... wenn es das Forum zerstören würde ( was ich aber nicht glaube ) ist ja etwas vorgefallen, was uns alle dann betrifft... scheinbar weißt du ja auch Bescheid, wenn du soetwas schreibst. Warum bleibt dann der Großteil außen vor ? 
Wenn so etwas gravierendes passiert ist, warum wird dann niicht geschlossen bzw. um allem aus dem Weg zu gehen, nicht einfach alles gelöscht ? So muß ja damit gerechnet werden, das Fragen gestellt werden... was ich auch für richtig halte...


----------



## Thorsten (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Moin zusammen,

sorry für die verspätete Antwort, aber ich war seit gestern nicht mehr Online.

Es ist richtig, dass ich Manu und Dieter gesperrt habe.

Die Gründe dafür, werde ich aber nicht angeben!

Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, aber manche Angelegenheiten gehen keinen "dritten" etwas an. 

Danke!


----------



## herbi (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Danke Torsten,

du hast recht mit deinem Statement! Es geht uns nichts an!

Für mich ist die Sache erledigt!


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Hi,

ist Dieter62 nun gesperrt oder nicht  .

Nun ist es zwar nach 0.00 Uhr, daher schreibe ich gestern, den 07.07.2007, ich mußte ja das Boxen sehen  .

Er wurde gerade, also gestern, in der Liste : registrierte Benutzer, die das Forum heute schon besucht haben , aufgeführt  .

Versteh ich nun nicht : 

viele unverständliche Grüße

Britta


----------



## herbi (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Servus, wollte mich eigentlich nicht mehr einmischen, aber das ist schon Seltsam??!!  



@ Mühle

da geb ich Dir recht, es ist schon seltsam das ein gesperrter User doch noch online ist??

Ich bin wirklich nicht auf konfrontation aus, aber das sollte von einem Mod. mal geklärt werden!!

Ein gesperrter User und gleichzeitig online?? Wie geht das, lasse mich gerne überzeugen!!  

LG


----------



## Uli (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

hi,
das ist normal.solange er die temporären internetdateien nicht löscht,zeigt das systhem ihn an wenn er das forum besucht.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Unser zweiter Teich / Koi - Becken*

Moin,

da geb ich Uli Recht - er versucht halt ab und an auf die Startseite zu gelangen und wird sich dabei wahrs. automatisch einloggen.
Dadurch zeigt ihn das System als online an, er kann aber nichts mehr im Forum machen, was reg. User so machen könnten.

Zum Rest kann und werde ich mich nicht äußern - aber das hatte ich auch schon im Chat mitgeteilt!


----------

